# Fungus ID



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

This is a fungus not a Weed, and I apologize in advance for posting here, I'm very much desperate for a kind soul to help me recognize this type of fungus and how I can properly deal with it. Thank you so very much in advance.

New KBG seeding job. Post-seeddown day #14. 6b.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Back off on the watering and unless you are getting lots of rain, it should go away on its own.


----------



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks so much I really do appreciate it.


----------

